# twins after a singleton?



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi all,
We had 2 failed ivf and then our dd was from 2x day3 FET who is now two.
We have been ttc since her first birthday, we had IVF in feb with one blast BFN,  a natural BFP ending in m/c at 6weeks in april and FET with our other blast resulting in a chemical pregnancy before OTD. 
I was really worried about the risk of twins when we started ttc a sibling as dd was so young, the end of pregnancy/birth/post birth I wasn't well so we decided to have eSET on both these cycle. Now I'm wondering when we have the next fresh cycle if we are lucky enough to get more than one embryo should we risk twins to increase the chances of success? or am i mad with a 2 year old? worried our precious dd may end up with less time with me if we had twins and miss out.
Has anyone else had a similar dilema? or had twins after a singleton and had a good experience?
thanks


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Wright,

You are not alone believe me.  I would have loved twins first time around, but now I have a very naughty DS, I think that twins would push me over the Edge!

I had 2 embryo's put back with my fresh cycle and had my DS.  I then had 2 embryos put back with my FET and got pregnant with a singleton.

However this is our last chance for a sibling, so will most probably have 2 put back if we get 2 good enough.

At the end of the day, what will be will be.  Remember to, I have seen plenty of women here get pregnant with twins after having just one embryo put back.  

Good luck with whatever you decide.

Stacey
X


----------

